# Cable Alcatel One Touch 355a



## el-quique

Hola alguien sabe si viene un cable para este celular y si saben como hacerlo. Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

La fabricación de este cable es sencilla y sigue la misma línea del cable serial para los Nokia y los Siemens, solo debe conocerse la distribución de los pinouts. 

En las figuras puedes observar el circuito y la ubicación de los pines de transmisión y recepción de este celular.


----------



## christianjm72

Hola: yo estaria buscando el datacable de alcatel ot 156 a si lo postearias estaria muy agradecido


----------



## jorgut

Saludos al foro y mis respetos para lion.

Lion por favor me informaciónrmás si con el anterior diagrama se puede liberar el celular y si sirve tambien para el alcatel 557a , que programas se pueden utilizar para liberar y/o gestionar el celular.


----------



## mdker

que diferencia hay con el esquema publicado?
es lo mismo?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Todos los esquemas de circuitos seriales basados en el MAX232 y sus derivados, tienen el mismo fundamento. Lo realmente importante es que conozcas con seguridad la distribución  de pines del teléfono, y que tengas el software que lo soporte.


----------



## jorgut

Por favor si alguien tiene el pinout para el alcatel 557a y el programa para liberarlo...le agradezco de antemano...saludos para todo el foro...


----------



## mdker

aca esta la distribucion de los pines para los distintos tipos de alcatel

el programa para desbloquear el alcatel 557 lo vi en algunas paginas que lo vendia a aprox. u$s 250, con cables universales para alcatel.
igual... lo consegui por eMule... (esta protegido por dongle)


----------



## mdker

alguien probo el cable en un Alcatel 557?


----------



## el-quique

Gracias por su pronta respuesta, debido a otros asuntos no pude visitar el foro. Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## risipio

hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y yo tambien tengo un alcatel 355a, lo que pasa es que mi cel no tiene ese tipo de conector, el mio es como se muestra en la foto que adjunte, como puedo colocarle cable al mio??


----------



## zartech

alguien conoce los pinouts del alcatel 355a y los planos de este.
tambien tienen idea de cual es el software para este cel o donde se puede conseguir algun dato de este.


----------



## manuel1

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> La fabricación de este cable es sencilla y sigue la misma línea del cable serial para los Nokia y los Siemens, solo debe conocerse la distribución de los pinouts.
> 
> En las figuras puedes observar el circuito y la ubicación de los pines de transmisión y recepción de este celular.


amigo me podria decir cuales son los pinouts del alcatel 155a y como lo desbloqueo


----------



## DARFER

hola pelao bien por esa ayuda pero en micaso necesito   saber como se llaman lo programas para utilizar este cable y   que funciones cumple este cable gracias de antemano pelao suerte


----------



## manuel1

christianjm72 dijo:
			
		

> Hola: yo estaria buscando el datacable de alcatel ot 156 a si lo postearias estaria muy agradecido


 bueno amigo  el es quema es el sigiente para los alcateles 155 y156,355


----------



## dhanthe

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> La fabricación de este cable es sencilla y sigue la misma línea del cable serial para los Nokia y los Siemens, solo debe conocerse la distribución de los pinouts.
> 
> En las figuras puedes observar el circuito y la ubicación de los pines de transmisión y recepción de este celular.




Hoooola, recien ingreso al foro y también nesecito estos datos... gracias


----------



## manuel1

yo fui el que publique lo del cable del  alcatel mi pregunta es conque programa vamos adesbloquear  el alcatel 155 y 355


----------



## zartech

alguien sabe de programas para poder utilizar estos cables


----------



## erickdreaven

el conector de mi equipo no es como el de la foto, este es de otravercion del 355a?
con el conector que tengo es posible descargar datos al equipo?
si es posible como lo hago?
Agradesco cualquier ayuda.
adjunto una foto (tal vez la ya la viste, la he tomado de otro mensaje por ahi)


----------



## dhanthe

manuel1 dijo:
			
		

> christianjm72 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola: yo estaria buscando el datacable de alcatel ot 156 a si lo postearias estaria muy agradecido
> 
> 
> 
> bueno amigo  el es quema es el sigiente para los alcateles 155 y156,355
Hacer clic para expandir...

Holaa, un pregunta el esquema del 355, es la vista del cable o del teléfono, si es este último, visto desde donde?
graacias


----------



## dhanthe

manuel1 dijo:
			
		

> yo fui el que publique lo del cable del  alcatel mi pregunta es conque programa vamos adesbloquear  el alcatel 155 y 355


fijate en   http://www.melodiasmoviles.com/software-moviles/software_alcatel.php
tambien encontre http://mobile.box.sk/manufacturer.php3?newsprj=alcatel
aunque todavia no he probado ninguno, estoy en la fase de hacer el cable


----------



## risipio

asi es como se ve el pinout en mi cel, no se parece al que colocaron aca, asi que no se como seria, alguien sabe que se podria hacer para saber cual es tx y rx y tierra en este tipo de conector??


----------



## dhanthe

encontré una página interesante con el manual y los esquemas pero del pinout...nada

https://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/oet/cf/eas/reports/ViewExhibitReport.cfm?mode=Exhibits&RequestTimeout=500&calledFromFrame=N&application_id=879220&fcc_id='RAD009' 

si no se puede abrir vaya a http://phonearena.com/htmls/Alcatel-One-Touch-355a-phone-p_1103.html y abran el vinculo 

RAD009


----------



## embersi

Yo busco tambien para el OT156a, por favor alguna idea de como se desbloquea?


----------



## Rafale

he visto q los modelos 552 y 557 son distintos,tengo los pinouts y dentro de un rato voy a tratar de desbloquear el 557, espero no matarlo en el intento, novedades para mañana, salu


----------



## Rafale

sencillamente jodido, q dificil es hacer q los pines del cable toquen al celular , la verdad es qno se como hacer, todavia sigo pensando, con los alfileres no se puede, si alguien puede pasar alguna data, bienvenido sea


----------



## allexxx

rafale, posias utilizar los pines que se utilizan para las pulseras(conchos, correas, fajas) de los relojes, y con un pegamento epoxico hacel el molde de tu cable, tratare de hacerte un diagrama y te o eviare a tu correo si no tienes inconveniente.


----------



## edwin_rojas

hola a todos.

espero no sea demasiado tarde para contestar. el pinout del altatel ot355 esta en http://pinouts.ru/ , solo que para el cable no lo consegui en colombia. en fin lo que hice fue un"crimen": solde los cables correspondientes desde mi circuito max232 hacial el movil. este procedimiento lo hice con un alcatel ot 157a y me funciono de maravilla para desbloquearlo, o como decimos aqui "abrirle bandas". exitos.

aaahhh. tengan mucho cuidado al soldar y desoldar.


----------

